# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  تخفیف نوروزی پکیج های آموزش برنامه نویسی هک و امنیت

## sasan99

تخفیف نورورزی فروشگاه اولترا سکوریتی

پکیج پایتون خاکستری آموزش صفرتاصد پایتون همراه با ساخت ابزارهای امنیت تست نفوذ
پکیج نفوذگر سبز آموزش هک با استفاده از گوشی اندرویدی
پکیج ویروس نویسی با پایتون آموزش صفرتاصد ساخت ویروس با استفاده از پایتون
پکیج ساخت بات نت متصل به تلگرام صفرتاصد بات نت در این بسته یاد داده میشه
پکیج هک تلگرام نسخه ویندوز تو این بسته به تلگرام نسخه ویندوز نفوذ میکنیم
پکیج کنترل گوشی با پایتون تو این پکیج به گوشی اندوریدی نفوذ میکنیم
تمام محصولات به صورت ویدویی با زبان فارسی ضبط شده و دارای پشتیبانی هستنسعی کردیم سرفصل های جذابی برای دوره ها قرار بدیم


نو روز امسال رو با ما شروع کنید

*کد تخفیف 35درصدی:noroz*

برای دیدن سرفصل ها روی لینک زیر کلیک کنیدhttps://ultrasec.org/shop

----------

